# Service Pack 2 für Windows XP



## Captain Picard (9 August 2004)

Handelsblatt .com 


> Von Rudi Kulzer, Handelsblatt
> 09. August 2004, 12:00
> Das lange erwartete "Service Pack 2" für Windows XP ist nun doch endlich für die
> Produktion freigegeben.



cp


----------



## sherlock70 (10 August 2004)

Der Vollständigkeit (und Bequemlichkeit) halber hier noch der Link:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=049C9DBE-3B8E-4F30-8245-9E368D3CDB5A

Sherlock


----------



## technofreak (10 August 2004)

Empfehlung , sich Kaffee oder Cola und was zum Knabbern bereit  stellen:

Download mit DSL-Standard  gute  50 min 
Installation (Standard PC 2GHz)  nochmal ca 20-25 min ...

tf 

(PS: eben durchgezogen)

Für normale Analog oder ISDN-User ist der Download indiskutabel, wer jemanden kennt 
der DSL hat, sollte ihn bitten, den SP2 (271MB) auf CD zu brennen.


----------



## stieglitz (10 August 2004)

Habe vorher bei Heise gelesen, dass SP2 in der September c't auf CD beigelegt wird. Da werden die anderen PC-Zeitschriften sicher nachziehen.

Für Modem bzw. ISDN Nutzer wird sich das Warten sicher lohnen. Ausserdem würde ich sowieso die ersten Reaktionen abwarten, bevor ich das bei mir installiere. Angeblich sollen einige Programme und Treiber Probleme verursachen.

Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Counselor (10 August 2004)

Zur Ergänzung: Link zu DirectX 9.0c
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...20-bfbb-4799-9908-d418cdeac197&DisplayLang=de


----------



## technofreak (20 August 2004)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Habe vorher bei Heise gelesen, dass SP2 in der September c't auf CD beigelegt wird.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/50230


> Anders als beim Download des großen Pakets fließen dabei unter 100 MByte über die Leitung,


selbst das ist für einen ISDN/Analog User indiskutabel, das sind bei  optimalem (Einkanal)ISDN 
ca 4 Stunden, bei durchnittlichem anologen Anschluß ca 7 Stunden!  

da sollte man lieber tatsächlich auf die CD bei c´t warten, das ist allemal preiswerter als ein Download 
und hat vor allem den Vorteil, es mehrfach verwenden zu können, der "Mini"download 
geht jeweils nur einmal , und es müßte, wenn was schiefgeht  oder ein weiterer PC  ugraded werden soll 
oder Windows (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) neu installiert werden soll,
nochmal das Ganze downgeloaded werden. 


> Man kann natürlich auch auf die Ausgabe 19/04 der c't (ab dem 3. September im Handel)
> warten: Das Heft bringt das SP2 auf CD mit.





> Erst damit ist nämlich der fürs Service Pack vorgesehene Download über den
> "intelligenten Hintergrundübertragungsdienst" möglich; dieser soll dafür sorgen,
> dass das Paket nur ungenutzte Übertragungsbandbreite nutzt, ohne den Anwender zu stören.


Von solchen Methoden kann ich nur dringend abraten, was bei so langen Downloadzeiten,
 die sich ja durch das Backgroundtasking sicherlich noch verlängert, alles als Fehler einschleichen 
könnte, möchte ich erst gar nicht ausprobieren....

tf


----------



## Anonymous (20 August 2004)

*Bananen-Betriebssysteme*

Liebe Leute,

also, genau jetzt hört der Gmüshandel auf: ich bin wieder bei Win98SE und hab gar nicht gewußt, wie sehr ich mich über dieses (alte, miese, langsame, etc.) Betriebssystem freuen kann! 

Die neue Platte (120GB) mit WinXP ausgebaut, Uraltplatte (30GB) rausgekramt und eingebaut, in 38 min ohne Zwangsregistrierungszoff die 98SE installiert, in weiteren 30 min DSL, Browser, Zip und so drauf, läuft jetzt im Gegensatz zu XP schnell wie ein Wiesel und in den Anwendungen sind die Bugfixes seit Jahren behoben - Welt, was willst Du mehr?

Wenn ich dann das hier noch sehe:

Microsoft Knowledge Base Article 842242: "Some programs seem to stop working after you install Windows XP Service Pack 2"  :bash: 
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=842242

dann war die Entscheidung goldrichtig!

Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende, ich mach jetzt ein Faß auf  :3d: !
Hans-J.


----------



## technofreak (26 August 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/50389


> Die Update-Funktionen liefern den Express Installer auf die Festplatte, der je nach Update-Stand des Systems * nur * 80 bis 100 MByte Daten aus dem Internet nachlädt.


Wer DSL-Flat  hat dem kann es in der Regel egal sein, ob er ca 20  Minuten 
"Express" update 
 fährt oder ob er sich das komplette Paket in ca einer Stunde downläd.

Für ISDN/Anlog User ist das in jedem Fall indiskutabel , die haben keine Flatrate 
und der Download dauert im günstigsten Fall  4 Stunden (wenn alles gutgeht) mit analog mindestens 6 Stunden.

tf


----------



## Gluko (26 August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ja sonst kein Freund der Springer-Presse. Habe mir trotzdem gestern die neue ComputerBild gekauft. Dort ist die original Windows XP SP2 CD drin.

Installation war i.O.

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## Captain Picard (26 August 2004)

Ich wart lieber bis zum 3.9 da liegt´s bei der c´t bei 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/50230


> Der c't-Ausgabe 19/04 (ab dem 3. September im Handel) wird die Microsoft-Original-CD
> mit dem Service Pack 2 beiliegen.


Dann krieg ich was vernünftiges zu lesen, die eine Woche kann ich noch warten....

cp


----------



## scrat007 (26 August 2004)

Das dürfte wohl der Grund sein warum die Bild geschrieben hat man soll es nicht runterladen obwohl es das wichtigste Update des Jahres ist, damit sich die Leute dann die Computerbild kaufen um rann zu kommen.


----------



## Gluko (26 August 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wart lieber bis zum 3.9 da liegt´s bei der c´t bei ... Dann krieg ich was vernünftiges zu lesen, ...


Hi cp,

da die Zeitung schon im Altpapier liegt, kann ich zur "Vernunft" von "BILD" nur mutmaßen ...   

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## Reducal (29 August 2004)

Die CD bei Microsoft bestellen unter: http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/updates/sp2/cdorder/de/default.mspx

Lieferzeit derzeit 28 Tage.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 September 2004)

hab mir mal die c´t geholt, SP2-version ist identisch mit dem Download , ansonstens ein paar Gimmicks 
ohne größere Bedeutung , aber wie c´t richtig schreibt 



> *Das Pflicht - Update *


cp


----------



## johinos (4 September 2004)

*SP2 & Knoppix 3.7*

In der aktuellen  PC-Welt 10/2004  für 3,99 gibt's die Microsoft Original CD und als weitere Beilage die bootfähige Knoppix 3.7 Profi-Edition, ganz günstig, um zwischendurch mal festplattenfrei zu surfen.


----------



## Reducal (4 September 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Die CD bei Microsoft bestellen unter: http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/updates/sp2/cdorder/de/default.mspx
> 
> Lieferzeit derzeit 28 Tage.



_Berichtigung:_ Lieferzeit nur noch 6 Tage (da war´s bei mir im Briefkasten).


----------



## technofreak (6 September 2004)

Hab mich mal im Zeitschriftenladen umgeschaut , es gibt fast kein PC-Magazin
*ohne*  SP2 auf CD  Beigabe 

tf

PS: Knoppix 3.7 (Beigabe von PC-Welt)  erkennt nicht den Standard DSL Zugang, damit kann
man man keinen "Otto Normalo" von Linux überzeugen (bis 3.4 geht´s)


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Knoppix 3.7 (Beigabe von PC-Welt)  erkennt nicht den Standard DSL Zugang, damit kann man man keinen "Otto Normalo" von Linux überzeugen (bis 3.4 geht´s)


Wie bei 3.4 habe ich die Festplatte abgeklemmt, gestartet, CD rein, OK gedrückt und gesurft (mit DSL-Router), auch das USB-Stick wurde sofort erkannt und dort gespeicherte MP3's auf Doppelklick abgespielt. 

Als Knoppix-Unternormalo habe ich allerdings keine Vorteile gegenüber der 3.4 festgestellt.


----------



## technofreak (6 September 2004)

Glückwunsch ...wozu die Festplatte abgeklemmt ? 

tf


----------



## Stalker2002 (6 September 2004)

Ich vermute mal um nicht aus Versehen™ die Platte Read/Write zu mounten. Das ist bei NTFS-Partitionen noch immer ein gefährliches Glücksspiel

MfG
L.


----------



## Heiko (6 September 2004)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist bei NTFS-Partitionen noch immer ein gefährliches Glücksspiel


Nein. Experimentell.
Und eindeutig so bezeichnet.


----------



## johinos (6 September 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch ...wozu die Festplatte abgeklemmt ? tf


Irgendwas hakte, trotz "angemeldet" erschien der Beitrag als "Gast". Abgeklemmt deshalb, um sicher zu sein, dass die CD wirklich selbstständig läuft. Aber warum Glückwunsch?


----------



## technofreak (6 September 2004)

weils bei dir läuft, auf mittlerweile  3 verschiedenen  PCs  geht das nicht, was mit der 3.4 geht 
3.6 und 3.7 haben wieder das gleiche Problem was mit der 3.2 existierte 

stinknormaler DSL Zugang mit externem Modem, mit der gleichen Hardware laufen W98, 
W2K und WXP ohne  jedes Problem 

tf


----------



## Stalker2002 (6 September 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> weils bei dir läuft, auf mittlerweile  3 verschiedenen  PCs  geht das nicht, was mit der 3.4 geht
> 3.6 und 3.7 haben wieder das gleiche Problem was mit der 3.2 existierte
> 
> stinknormaler DSL Zugang mit externem Modem, mit der gleichen Hardware laufen W98,
> ...



Ich setze mittlerweile auch lieber auf Kanotix. Das kann mit DSL-Modems deutlich besser umgehen und ist auch nicht so ein wirres Gemisch aus Unstable und irgendwelchem Krimskrams.
Zumindest steht auf der "Verpackung", das es "Pure Sid" ist.  

MfG
L.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 September 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/51436


> Neue IE-Funktionen des XP-SP2 nicht für alte Windows-Versionen
> 
> Mit dem Service Pack 2 für Windows XP spendierte Microsoft dem Internet Explorer zusätzliche Funktionen wie Popup-Blocker und Addon-Manager. Seitdem fragen sich Nutzer älterer Windows-Versionen, ob sie auch irgendwann in den Genuss der neuen Funktionen kommen. Einem Bericht von CNet zu Folge scheint nun klar: Popup-Blocker und Co. gibt es nur für XP-Nutzer. Microsoft wird sie weder in spätere Service Packs einbauen noch einen aktuellen IE als separates Programm zum Nachrüsten anbieten.


Firefox bietet hervorragende Popup-Blocker Funktionen...

cp


----------



## sherlock70 (24 September 2004)

Und da es noch immer Leute gibt, die einfach nicht auf den IE verzichten wollen (keine Ahnung warum). Tut auch die Google-Toolbar den Job ganz passabel.

Sherlock


----------



## technofreak (9 Dezember 2004)

*Re: SP2 & Knoppix 3.7*



			
				johinos schrieb:
			
		

> die bootfähige Knoppix 3.7 Profi-Edition, ganz günstig, um zwischendurch mal festplattenfrei zu surfen.



jetzt auch als download
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/54098
da z.Z nur auf wenigen  Mirrors  angeboten , diese hoffnungslos überlastet
http://www.knopper.net/knoppix-mirrors/ 

z.Z bietet 3.7  soweit ich das getestet habe nur Kaiserslautern , und da tut sich gar nichts mehr...
bzw. die Bits können einzeln mit Handschlag begrüßt werden


----------

